# Other Pets



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 25, 2004)

hi, i was just wondering wat otha pets do you own including reps. i guess ill start,

2 dogs,3 cats, 1 fish, 10 birds, 3 ewds, 1 beardie, 300 sheep, 100 cows, 3 horses, 3 chickens, and soon to be, pair of water pythons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

2 dogs, 1 cat, 3 mice, 3 rabbits some scorps, stick insects and preying manits

0.0.1 Bredli
0.0.1 Freshy
0.0.1 blonde mac
2.1.0 L. fuscus
2.0.1 Varanus Baritji
1.2.0 Boiga Irregularis
0.0.1 Morelia Spilota Variegata


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

2 dogs 3 rats 2 birds i murray darling and 2 coastals


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 25, 2004)

2 dogs , 2 cats , a heap of black bream(soon to stock my dam) 9 snakes(increasing again soon)


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

2 cats
1 missus
~50 fish, (African Cichlids of course)
8 lizards, (1 bluey currently residing under next doors house)
19 Pythons
~40,000 Cockroaches
~25 mice
~15 rats, (if you don't count the 100 or so rats and mice in the freezer  )


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Cool topic.
1 hubby named joe
1 female bredli name baillee
3 dogs, Cj, Tui and Mardi
2 mice, mumma and pappa (plus at the moment 18 in a litter, all food.
20 or so trop fish and sharks
picking up a female murray on wednesday, any ideas for names?

Angel


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 25, 2004)

5 dogs,23 parrots,150 goats,24 cows,7 chickens,20 tropicalfish,8yabbys,
2 axolotls,2 rabbits. 

1.1.1 barbattas
1.1.0 vitties
1.1.0 southern leaf tail gex
0.0.2 eastern blueys


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 25, 2004)

1 galah (Rosie)
1 Scaly-breasted Lori (Buster)
1 Rainbow Lori (Bum Bum)
2 Vitties (Mr Lizard and Little One (I want to change his name to Pimp Daddy))
1 Bredli (Charlotte)
1 Diamond (Angel)
1 Kreffts River turt (Darius)
1 Eastern Longneck (Gadjet)
2 Murray River Shorties (Bindi and Cheech)

.... for now!!


----------



## phantom (Apr 25, 2004)

2 eculetus parrots 2 diamond pythons 1 bris coastal 8wild king parrots,14 carralus,19 cockatoo's ,40 lorrakeets 30--50 galars,magpie's 2 kookabaras,6 pale head roselleas,2 redneck wallabes


----------



## Paddy (Apr 25, 2004)

1 brisbane carpet (cuddles)
1 proserpine carpet (charlie)
1 spotted python (hector)
1 childrens python (jack)
1 water python (phyllis)
2 olive pythons (katherine and gregory)
6 inland beardies (hypotenuse, daisy, pythagoras, lola, homer and marge)
1 frill neck (diamond)
2 eastern water dragons (no names yet)
2 pink tongue skinks (no names yet)
1 blue tongue (fluffy)
1 eastern beardie (no name yet)
3 macquarie short neck turtles (carlos, romeo and juliet)

1 barramundi (finbar)
1 red oscar (no name yet)
16 assorted tropical fish

1 labrador (tiki)
1 wife (no name yet)

breeding cockroaches 
breeding mealworm
breeding rats
breeding mice


----------



## womas4me (Apr 25, 2004)

48 Stimsons pythons, 11 BHP's , 3 Centralian Blueys, 2 Knob Tail Geckos and 3 eggs, 2 rabbits ( to make bhp food ), approx 400 frozen mice, 15 frozen rats, 2000 crickets ( approx ), 1 tub of meal worms. Family of Ta Ta lizards ( longirostris ) that come and go as they please. Countless numbers of house geckos


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

2 Alaskan malamutes
2 Cockatiels & a Bourke Rosella
10 Goldfish
12 Blue tongues and Beardies
38 snakes (Diamonds,Prosperines,Waters,Coastals,Darwins,Murrays,Brisbanes,Childrens,Spotteds,Tiger,and some others)


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Apr 25, 2004)

2 Guinea Pigs
Breeding Roaches
1 Stick Insect (new addition as of today)

1.0.0 :: Coastal Carpet Python
0.1.0 :: Jungle Carpet Python
1.0.3 :: Eastern Bearded Dragon
2.1.5 :: Eastern Water Dragon
0.0.5 :: Gippsland Water Dragon
1.1.1 :: Painted Dragon
0.0.4 :: Eastern Blue Tongue
0.0.3 :: Black Soil Bearded Dragon

Also as of Friday:
1.0.0 :: Central Sand Monitor

Simon Archibald


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

> picking up a female murray on wednesday, any ideas for names?



Murrayanne


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

im thinking millie


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

I am going to call my female murray Freya 
Freyja or Freya: (Norse) Goddess of love, fertility, and beauty
Cheers Mick


----------



## nigmax (Apr 25, 2004)

1x red healer
2x oscars
2x murray cod
5x catfish
2x axolotol
50x yabbies
2x rats
10x mice
2x eastern blueys
1x coastal
1x cape york
1x murray darling
1x bredli


----------



## Ricko (Apr 25, 2004)

i have got,
1 american staffy (tara)
1chinchilla cat (snowball)
pair of 8ft olive pythons
6ft pair of diamonds
trio of sub adult stimmy's
3 unsexed hatchling stimmy's
breeding pair of childrens
14 months old pair of diamonds
a sub adult death adder.

Also this may be a stupid question actually i have decided it will be very stupid but how does the system go with 2.1.0? what does it mean?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

I was just about to ask the same question Ricko


----------



## basketcase (Apr 25, 2004)

2males.1females.0unsexed

any chance of some pics of ur tigers greebo ?


----------



## NoOne (Apr 25, 2004)

Cwarren72,
When did they make bream avalible for farm dam stocking in QLD, i take it when you say black bream your reffering to the yellow fin bream, found in SE QLD.
You stocking them to catch them.


----------



## zoe (Apr 25, 2004)

1 dog, 2 cats, 1 diamond python, 1 coastal carpet and 2 childreni.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

And those Childreni are magnificent specimens too


----------



## zoe (Apr 25, 2004)

my wordy they are


----------



## astrobeka (Apr 25, 2004)

5 coastals ( Pandora, Urkle, Matron, Luna and Orlando )
1 mac ( Storm )
no pets other than the snakes 
my pet mouse, pumpernickel became luna's dinner :roll:


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

> any chance of some pics of ur tigers greebo ?


 I used to have some in my gallery (which is gone now).
I will have to scan some again.I have some good ones of when it was young and was still bright orange and black.


----------



## morpheus21 (Apr 25, 2004)

1 Eastern small blotched - Raziel
1 Coastal carpet - Eve
2 Blue tongues - Jub Jub and Paddy
2 Eastern bearded dragons - Kimarhi and Baby
1 Eastern water dragon - Smeagal
3 Eastern snake neck turtles

1 Dog - Max
11 Cats (mum breeds them)
1 Crayfish + 4 Feeder fish which have lived with him for a couple of years
1 Rainbow lorikeet - Kairi
1 Galah - Alex
3 Budgies - Tassie, Tweety and Toby
1 Sun Conure - Monty
7 Bantams
1 Duck - Ducky
2 Salmon tail catfish
and a number of other tropical fish including about 100 guppies (damn things dont stop breeding!)
30 or more Mice
5 Rats
Feeder roaches


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 25, 2004)

actually NoOne when refering to Black Bream I mean that is what the local yocals call them. You might call them Black fish, Actually Luderick and in case you are wondering the dam is fresh water. Luderick grow to around 70cm and a lot of kilos, Also will be stocked with Mangrove Jack and yellowbelly


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 26, 2004)

1 StaffyX. She's the only non-herp pet I've got now.

1.1 diamonds
1.1 inland carpets
0.1 water python
0.1 blotched bluey


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 26, 2004)

One orange tabby cat - Simba

All my reptilian friends were left temporarily with a good friend in NSW.
But I do miss them 
My rodent colony of about 40 were all made dinner items when I left.


----------



## saikrett (Apr 26, 2004)

1 jungle carpet
2 Eastern long neck turtles
2 Murray river short neck turtles
10 Blue tongues
2 Southern spotted velvet geckos
1 eastern bearded dragon


----------



## Dicco (Apr 26, 2004)

3 angle fish
10 firetail gudgens
3 pacific blue eyes
4 silvertip tetras
1 barb
1 yabby
1 shrimp
and many more tropical fish,
2 red devils
1 jaguar cichlid
1 cat
(will stock up on lots of herps season)


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

are you getting you reptilians back pinkie?


----------



## Hickson (Apr 26, 2004)

0.1 Coastal
1.1 Maccy

9 Cockatiels (White and Cinnamon)
6 Bourke's (Normal, Cream and Pink)
2 Princesses (Normal and Blue)
6 Diamond Doves (Silver and Normal)
Pair Redheaded Gouldians
3 Red Stars
1 Zebbie
1 Quail (did have 9, but rat got in and killed 8 overnight  )

Hix


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 26, 2004)

1 x Russian Blue cat
1 x Manx cat
11 x blue tongues
3 x carpet pythons
1 x diamond python
1 x jungle python
4 x maculosa
2 x scrub pythons
2 x brown tree snakes
1 x red belly


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

You must of missed 3 snakes Sxe.
You had 17 the other day.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

i handled my first night tiger today. they are quite nice snakes except i was worried as they are such slender snakes that i may squeeze on him a bit hard but all was good and well.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

They are a pretty snake. Not too many people have them around here.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

you know how you said sxe was missing a couple of snakes well he forgot his iregularis in that summary so maybe thats where he went wrong with that count. have you got any greebs?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

Night tigers?Nah, they are nice but there are other species I want to get first.


----------



## instar (Apr 26, 2004)

1 carpet snake [new]
heaps of fish
2 hermit crabs
1 dog


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 26, 2004)

Greebo said:


> You must of missed 3 snakes Sxe.
> You had 17 the other day.



Sick Maculosa died, sold 2.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 26, 2004)

Cwarren, i didn't know they were stocking luderick in fresh water yet. I thought they were still testing survival rates. I've done a bit of work in aquacultre, some of the fish that survive in fresh water is amazing.

If you want a fish that really goes, try and get your hands on some big eye trevally, i'm pretty sure they are avalible now.

Jacks and yellas should make for an interesting mix, i come from yellowbelly central, one of my favorite lure fish, we grow them big down here.

Got this lad yesterday he's about average here 4.5kg-5kg


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 26, 2004)

> are you getting you reptilians back pinkie?



For certainly! When I move back to NSW at the end of this year 
Hopefully I will acquire a few more in the meantime lol


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 26, 2004)

> Got this lad yesterday he's about average here 4.5kg-5kg


where did you catch that ?
i have been told they get fatty when they get to that size have you eaten him yet ?


----------



## NoOne (Apr 26, 2004)

I got him at the "bank".  

I don't eat fish i release everything i catch, small yellowbelly under 1kg are ok but as you said anything bigger is very fatty, you would have to be pretty hungery.


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 26, 2004)

NoOne I converted them myself. I haven't seen them in shops as crossed overs yet but I have all the shops chasing what I have off me. lol good luck to em. After Jacks for their growing rate and good eating, And the Yellowbelly , well,,, Just cause they're tuff buggers.

Ricko, You said that Sxe missed listing his iregularis? I must be reading a different list because he has them listed there.. I should know ,, I sold him one.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

sorry mate didnt even look properly one of those days i guess. away with the snake gods lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you going to purchase Night Tigers Ricko?? They are the favourite snake in my collection.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

maybe in the future but not at the moment as i have to make room for ackies coming this weekend, but i think eventually i would like to get a tall enclosure and put them in there they look nuts.


----------



## earthmother (Apr 26, 2004)

After some hard thinking I realised I had nothing to write in this post because we don't have ANY 'Other Pets' Only reptilians. And not many 
That's all I wanted to say.
lol
Em. :roll:


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 26, 2004)

You must have at least one "other pet" Muddy, have a look behind the fridge!
And what about your pet POM?
 hehehe


----------



## Ricko (Apr 27, 2004)

[email protected] afro and the pet POM.


----------



## Morelia_man (Apr 27, 2004)

3. NT carpets
2. water pythons
3. 3 blue tongues
2. eastern water dragons
mice
rats
a dog
a cat


----------



## luke (Apr 27, 2004)

one snake (coastal carpet) one dog (german shep)
and a dam family bussnes that takes any other time to get more pets


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 27, 2004)

1 dog that looks like its crossed with a rat named sasha


----------



## luke (Apr 27, 2004)

my dog is call sasha but she dosnt look like a rat more like a german shep on roids


----------



## hugsta (Apr 27, 2004)

1 blue healer(cindy)
1 staffy bull terrier cross bull terrier(georgia)
1 king parrot
1 eastern rosella
1 grass parrot
1 blue tongue(bluey-yeah, original i know)
2 shinglebacks
3 henry lawsonii
5 jacky lizards
5 ridge tailed monitors
12 central beardies(9 yellow phase and two named mini and maxi)
1.2.0 diamond pythons(monty, minty and one not named yet)
2.2.0 coastal carpets(bossy, bessy and betsy, named by a canadian friends 7yo daughter)
1.2.0 water pthons
2.2.0 eastern small blothced pythons
too many animals and not enought names yet. :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 27, 2004)

> 1 dog that looks like its crossed with a rat named sasha



What does a rat named Sasha look like?


----------



## Rusty99 (Nov 7, 2004)

13 horses, 14 pigeons, 20 fish, 2dogs, and 1 axolotl. we also get alot of berded dragons and ive seen one long neck turtle in our creek.


----------



## Rusty99 (Nov 7, 2004)

does anyone know wat a diet is for a blue tongue? and wat would a suttable vivariam be for it?


----------



## instar (Nov 7, 2004)

Update:

eastern long neck
murray short neck
2 eastern blueies
3 beardies (barbata)
1 darwin juvie
2 green tree frogs
2 seahorse
yabbie
1 rabbit
2 dogs
1 hermit crab


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

2 coastal carpet pythons 
2 bearded dragons 
2 gilleni (soon to be mine)
2 dogs
100 or so cricket
1 rozela 
2 pets rocks


----------



## Pyror (Nov 7, 2004)

1.1.0 bredli
0.1.0 diamond
0.0.1 hybrid (coastal x diamond)
1.0.0 vitticeps
1.1.0 painted dragons

about 80 budgies
12 chickens
8 breeder mice
6 breeder rats
2 cats (also breeders for snake food)

also in the house but not mine:
0.0.1 shingleback
0.0.01 vitticeps


----------



## mblissett (Nov 7, 2004)

1 x Galah (Xander)
2 x Cats (Molly & Zelda)
2 x Dogs (Burton & Courtney)
1 x Underwoodisaurus Milii (Yoshi)
2 x Eastern Blue Tongues (Both named bluey )
2 x Pogona vitticepps (Redbeard & Elizabeth)
4 x Mice (No Names - Can't name food )


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

u can name food my my mates dad names all the pig and cows and chickens after food products so the kids know not to get attatched lol i would just call my mice brekky lunch and dinner


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2004)

I named my cup of coffee Larry.


----------



## koreanmug (Nov 7, 2004)

1 Dog
1 Scorpion
2 Tarantulas
1 Praying manti (New addition as of today)
1 baby beardie soon


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

Greebo said:


> I named my cup of coffee Larry.


 lmao i did the same with my tea but named it barry


----------



## Cerion (Nov 8, 2004)

1 Significant other
1 Cat 
2 Beardies
1 Coastal Carpet python 
3 Fish 
26 Mice

are we including house cockroaches? Cos I've got hundreds of them or I did have.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 8, 2004)

> 1 Significant other


 Does that really count as a pet? If so..we should be allowed to have more than one.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 8, 2004)

Greebo said:


> Does that really count as a pet?


Only if he pets it.
Boom Boom.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey all,
I have: 2 coastal carpets (Snakey and annabelle)
2 Maculosa (Othello and Desdemona)
4 Nephrurus levis
3 Nephrurus amyae
1 Thick tailed gecko
1 Gillens monitor
in addition to that i have....
Finches- Masks (10)
Plumheads (2)
Diamond Firetails (2)
Red brows (5)
Gouldians (2)
Red faced parrot finches (2)
Also a pair of Golden Shouldered Parrots

-H


----------



## Jay (Nov 8, 2004)

3 cats (Sootee, Tigger, Pika)
2 rabbits (Smog, Funny Bunny) (and 6 soon to be given away kittens)
2 EWDs (Zippy and Speedy)
6 Eastern Bluetongues (Legato, Knives, Vash, 3 unnamed)
9 Breeder Rats 
10-12 Breeder Mice
2 morelia spilota cheynei (George and Shey)
1 morelia spilota spilota (Mitch  )

and making arrangments for striped marsh frogs, some dwarf frog species, 2-3 scorpions, a childrens python, a pair/trio of saw shelled or murray darling turtles, a water python, another diamond python, a pair or trio of shinglebacks, and possibly some more EWDs or dragon species.


----------



## bredli (Nov 8, 2004)

hey all

i've got

1.1 bredli
1.1 coastals
and 0.1 childreni

and hopefully I will be getting some more adult childtreni's soon for breeding next year.


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a kitten (Bella), an american staffy (Tara), snakes and lizards that ricky (Ricko) has, and thats about all  

I wanna get a bird


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Ive got:
3 coastals: blocker, cody and lucky
2 eastern blueys: Grub and midget
4 Central beardies: Armee, Mokee, and the 2 little ones havent got names yet
1 Red devil cichlid: Dev
2 Convict cichlids: Gimli and Arwon (and about 100 fry)
1 Bristlenose catfish
heaps of breeder/feeder woodies.


----------



## womas4me (Nov 8, 2004)

Other than herps these two are it. Both staffies.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 8, 2004)

awww little cuties do they whine alot


----------



## womas4me (Nov 8, 2004)

No not at all. They are both excellent as far as staffies go. Jack i could trust inside all day and nothing would be chewed and no toilet lapses. Ruby on the other hand does like a chew and is resisting toilet training quite admirably. Noise wise other than when playing they are very quiet. Jack's gonads are just starting to drop and he had his first experimental hump on Ruby a few days ago but after a couple of goes he got sick of it and they started biting each other again


----------



## Gregory (Nov 8, 2004)

We've got one of these. We usually keep it inside the house but my missus started complaining about all the Yak hair everywhere so now he sleeps in a kennel on the back balcony. His name is Spot.












Greg.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

OH, i thought that was a rug when i was over Greg!! He must have been sleeping!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 8, 2004)

womas4me said:


> No not at all. They are both excellent as far as staffies go. Jack i could trust inside all day and nothing would be chewed and no toilet lapses. Ruby on the other hand does like a chew and is resisting toilet training quite admirably. Noise wise other than when playing they are very quiet. Jack's gonads are just starting to drop and he had his first experimental hump on Ruby a few days ago but after a couple of goes he got sick of it and they started biting each other again



lol sound like a typical male ha ha ha if at first u dont sucseed try again if it dont work that time give up and bite her head off lol


----------



## carly689 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have

2 Murray Darlings
2 Coastals
2 Dogs 1 big 1 small (unknow species)
1 Cat
2 Cockatiels
3 Gold fish
6 Live Mice for food eventually

Carly


----------



## Dicco (Nov 8, 2004)

Rusty99 said:


> does anyone know wat a diet is for a blue tongue? and wat would a suttable vivariam be for it?



They'll eat just about anything, thier diet should mainly be fruit n veg with live insects included(they LOVE snails) and can be fed the occational pinkie mouse. For a vivarium a make shift outdoor enclosure is the best but if kept in doors I reccomend no smaller than a 4 foot enclosure as adults(they may be slow but man are they active).


----------



## ether (Nov 8, 2004)

I have-

a Russian Blue cat
Tabby cat
1 female bredli
A pair of Coastals


----------



## RAZZA (Nov 9, 2004)

Greg.... i may be wrong..... but that looks like a highland cow..... not a yak , you may have been had :wink: 

cheers


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

apart from my reptilian family i have a golden lab (cody) and a cocker spaniel (tyler), and also one psychotic budgie named bo bo


----------



## Shamus (Nov 9, 2004)

Inside and mine
1 x female daschund pup
1 x cockatiel
3 x hermit crabs
1 x coastal carpet

Outside and wild
1 x 7 foot coastal
1 x 5 foot coastal
1 x 4 foot green tree snake (Haven't seen this one for a while)
Miscellaneous possums, rabbits, hares, foxes, wallabies, roos, lorrikeets and the occasional quails (again, haven't seen the quails for a while.....think I know where they are..)


----------

